# New 50m Record!



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Hey,

Big congrats to Kevin T who shot a new Canadian record today at the CDN Championships. Kevin shot a 356!!! 

I think this deserves to be outside the CDN Championship topic!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats :thumb:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

*Nice!*

Wow, that beats the one year old 50m mark by one and the CC by a big 4 points. :set1_applaud:

Way to go Kevin, congrats

I assume you shot the X10 Pro Tours.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I had all the plans set to shoot in Winnipeg until my wife was sent - again - out of town for work.... It would have been a great time.

356 is a great score :thumb:

Did I also see that a person by the name of Ed Wilson was shooting too :noidea:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Wow huge congrats! Great season so far for Kevin!!!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice shooting :thumb:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Insert "jaw-dropping" look here... Nice shooting Kevin... Nice!!!!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice shooting!

If you get any better, you might be able to post up alongside those guys on the AT General area who consistently hold 2" groups at 60 yards... Maybe get some FOBs or something. :wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

How are those FOBs working for you Stan? :zip::zip:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Excellent shooting...:tongue:


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Way to go !


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

great shooting kevin. there's nothing more to be said that hasn't already been said.


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Thanks guys. Was down 2 points by the second end then shot clean untill the 9th end i think. Dropped the last 2 points at the 10th and 12th end. Too bad my 90 and 70 werent that great.


----------

